
Ask HN: How does GitHub web interface serve different branches of same repo? - gokusaaaan
How is that I&#x27;m able to view a different branch on the github web interface while others are possibly viewing different branches of the same repo (on the )via the web interface? isn&#x27;t checkout a stateful operation?
======
coreyp_1
Not that it answers your question directly, but this might be the best shot at
finding out: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4892602/how-does-the-
gith...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4892602/how-does-the-github-
website-work-architecture)

~~~
gokusaaaan
Gosh my google skills must suck big time, thanks for the link!!!

